# Rate your HPC



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Just wondering with all the chat about levels of service has anyone thoght of doing a poll on who's the best HPC. as there are only eleven shouldn't we support the best and avoid the rest?

Can someone advise how to set up this vote as i for one would like to have the best HPC look after my beast


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*R U all HPC dealers*

Posted this some days ago and no replies which is pretty SAD guess it was either a crap post or U R all HPC dealers on this forum?????????????


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

i think most would rate them badly.. however they wouldn't want them knowing as it may affect the warranty!! (if you know what I mean )


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah but is a poll not private e.g. it just shows the results and not the individuals details who voted???

The only thing that would give you away would be your post with comments surely?

Someone please correct me if i am wrong?

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

my hpc is being tested as we speak see my other thread in this section


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*at last*

We pay they serve thats the way business works. appriciate the feedback but why would rating affect your warranty. I paid bloody good money not just for a product but for a consistent level of service and i for one if i dont get what i pay for will TELL the WORLD. It's your rights UNDER LAW as a consumer i am informed!

Thanks folks


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

ok lets get the different HPC's on this thread then we can turn it into a 'sticky' poll or something


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Scrappy said:


> ok lets get the different HPC's on this thread then we can turn it into a 'sticky' poll or something


So pay up, become a full member & start a poll..


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

I will become a member soon dont worry. Maybe you could start the poll for time being kind sir?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Scrappy said:


> I will become a member soon dont worry. Maybe you could start the poll for time being kind sir?


Poll created.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121060-rate-your-hpc-poll.html

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

hat off fella. welldone!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

great job man..i will post my rating when the beast arrives and have had first months experience but to date i have no issues whatsoever


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

isn't this going to be a bit unfair on the dealers who have sold less cars? shouldn't we have a poll that allows you to be negative on a dealer as well, at least that would balance things up


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

well here's an interesting story:

Nissan dealer, J Edgar & Son, has been awarded the coveted title of Best UK Dealership for Customer Service in the 2009 Nissan Global Nissan Sales and Service Way (NSSW) Awards.

The Rowrah Nissan dealership is the only UK dealership to win one of the annual NSSW (Nissan Sales and Service Way) awards, the highest accolade for dealers. Even more remarkably, this year is the second time the dealership has won the award, with J Edgar & Son also receiving the award in 2008.

In a formal presentation at the dealership on Rowrah Road, Steve McLennan, Nissan Network Development & Quality Director, and Michael Auliar, Nissan Network Development Manager presented the award trophy to Jason Edgar, General Manager of J Edgar & Son. Accompanying the trophy was a congratulatory letter from the Nissan President and CEO Mr Carlos Ghosn. 

The Global NSSW award is based on the trust of customers, high levels of customer satisfaction, outstanding customer handling and an attractive retail environment. The award scheme is designed to recognise top-performing dealers who excel in these areas, while running a profitable business.

The team at J Edgar & Son are extremely proud to have won the highly acclaimed award, as only a handful of Nissan dealers around the world receive the honour annually.

Steve McLennan, Nissan Network Development & Quality Director, said: “It is an outstanding achievement for a dealership to receive such a prestigious award for two years running. J Edgar & Son is a top-performing dealership that excels in the Nissan Sales and Service Way (NSSW) - the standards and activities that we use to promote the values of Nissan.”

Jason Edgar, General Manager of J Edgar & Son said: “It’s an honour to receive this level of recognition and especially for the dealership to win the award for a second time. 

“I am extremely proud of my team who consistently strive to provide our valued, loyal customers with the best possible service, and winning this award not just once, but twice, really demonstrates this. It is this high standard of customer service which has become our trademark during our eighty years plus in business.”


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

pimlico said:


> isn't this going to be a bit unfair on the dealers who have sold less cars? shouldn't we have a poll that allows you to be negative on a dealer as well, at least that would balance things up


It may well be Pimlico but it was not possible to have a poll taking both negative and positive votes (Well not that i could work out anyway)


If people have a negative opinion about a dealership then they can put a post up of their experiences, i would hope anyone looking to buy/service their car would not only just look at the poll but also read the full post as well.

Regards

ScottyB


----------

